# Best river shorts ever



## westernCOboater (Aug 20, 2018)

Been thru and couple of different river shorts but not completely happy with any of them. Tried Marmots, Prana and various swim suits. Just thought I'd ask for opinions on What are your favorite best ever shorts to wear while rafting and ducky-ing? I mean for day trips and 4-5 days on the river in one pair of shorts.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've had two pairs of fleece line Immersion Research guide shorts for the last decade and have been happy with them and never felt a need to get a new pair. I do want a pair without the fleece though.

I haven't seen them in person, but Sweet Protection makes a few that look super burly and long lasting.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

NRS guide shorts for me.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I have NRS guide pants that I really only put the legs on after I'm sunburned - I hate the legs on them. They're a little too warm for desert boating, but for most of my floating they're good. I have some Patagonia board shorts I really like more than the Guide "shorts".


----------



## trueblue (May 27, 2018)

another vote for patagonia board shorts....stretch hydro version


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's a good pick, and cheap too: L.L. Bean Swift River (or is it Swift Water?) shorts. Features: 

-mesh liner, like a swim suit
-key clip sewn into the front pocket
-open front pockets, 2 velcro-close pockets in back
-small zippered cargo pocket 
-best (to me) feature is that the fabric is light, but not flimsy, khaki-colored nylon. It's pretty good at keeping you cool on really hot days, dries quick.

Comes with an adjustable clip belt, removable. I just checked (I forgot the name), $39 on sale.

-Tom


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

Old Patagonia River Shorts are my favorites. Sure wish they still made 'em! Check out Atmosphere Mountain Works in Laramie, WY. Great shorts as well.


----------



## Sycamore (Aug 5, 2014)

patagonia baggies longs

wish they still made the baggies pants, best river pants ever. ever.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to get these custom shorts for work by Nikki, I think they were in Idaho. External web belt built in, zippered front pockets to keep things in and not snag on oars and double layered material on the seat. I measure all river shorts compared to them as they were the best.

Man, I wish I could find them again. I still have some old ones from then but the inseam is shorter than I like or my 14 year old daughter finds acceptable to be out in public in - of course that is why I sometimes I still wear them.....


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

These Stio shorts are really nice. Only draw back is they don't have a belt loop IMHO

https://www.stio.com/mens-cfs-short


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/shorts/mutiny-river-short/

1. for warm weather kayaking, I usually wear whatever surf shorts i have around, but these Kuhl's are my favorite all around river and camping chortes. button snap will not betray you. never had my snap come undone inadverdently. 
...zip fly, quick drying, zip cargo pockets, super durable fabric, quality stitching, etc,etc.. AND sharp enough to wear in town in the evening imdbo (dirt bag fashion approved..lol) 
these are the understated champs of my shorts collection. i wore them for a week straight car camping on the ark no problem. 

2. NRS guide shorts are real nice for surf style trunks, with stretch fabric and a zip cargo pocket. they run tight tho, or... i run big...

3. I would like to score some Sweet pro paddling shorts, next time i have $100 for shorts. Patagucci same thing... lovely $$$tuff.


----------



## wariverdog (Sep 2, 2014)

IR Guide shorts for me. Great material, durable and comfy.


----------



## 346XP (Jul 23, 2017)

Columbia makes several kinds of quick dry shorts, my favorite have belt loops (I Carry) and elastic. They are short, light, have pockets, and are so comfy I tend to sleep in them before a trip.


----------

